# Smoked Beef Arm Roast with Q-view



## grange (Oct 2, 2011)

I decided to smoke one of the two beef arm roasts I have in my freezer.  I pulled it out of the freezer Friday night and realized that it wouldn't be ready by Sunday by thawing in out in the fridge.  So on Saturday I did what I don't like to do and let it thaw out on the counter.  Saturday night I put Butcher BBQ Texas Style Rub Steak and Brisket on the meat and wrapped it in Saran Wrap and placed it in the fridge over night.  I had to used toothpicks to keep the part of the roast together.

Sunday morning I got up at 4:00 AM and pulled the roast out of the fridge and let it sit on the counter for an hour.



I put it in my cheap Brinkmann Vertical Charcoal Smoker at 6:00 AM.  When the meat reached 165 degrees F I pulled it out, wrapped it in a double layer of heavy duty aluminum foil and placed it back on the smoker.  I pulled the meat out of the smoker when it reached 205 degrees F and put it in a towel lined cooler.  In total the roast was on the smoker for about 7.5 hours and in the cooler resting for about 4 hours.

Roast right after I pulled it out and unwrapped it.  There was a lot of juice and it had a nice smoke ring.


I sliced it up and put it on the plate with my mother's homemade potatoes and frozen corn.



The roast was easily fork tender and very juicy. .


----------



## adiochiro3 (Oct 2, 2011)

Looks excellent!  Great job!


----------



## bluebombersfan (Oct 2, 2011)

Looks awesome!!


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Oct 3, 2011)




----------



## africanmeat (Oct 3, 2011)

looks great nice smoke ring.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 3, 2011)

Looks delicious!

Nice ring!


----------



## billyj571 (Oct 3, 2011)

Sweet looking ring great job


----------



## raptor700 (Oct 3, 2011)

Very nice, you did a great job 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Awesome smoke ring


----------



## grange (Oct 3, 2011)

Thanks for the compliments.  I got home from training my dogs and I was hungry so I just made a plate of leftovers and tossed it in the microwave.  I think it was just as good today as yesterday.  I had BBQ sauce on the table it went back in the fridge because I didn't want cover the flavor.


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 4, 2011)

Looks Great!

Todd


----------



## dlmac777 (Jan 30, 2021)

Y’all comment but have any of you done it? I’m about to do it tomorrow morning!! So excited to try! What temp was used on the smoker?


----------

